# I85 Transport Help needed NC/VA/MD 9/15/12



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone out there that can help with rescue transport.......4 Cockers need your help! 3 Going to FOREVER HOMES......1 blind little man going to breed specific rescue! Please help if you can...I am driving Charlotte to High Point ...



**OVERNIGHT NEEDED IN DURHAM, NC AREA FOR RILEY/OSCAR/CHASE**

Saturday September 15:
*All dogs from here*
Leg 7 ~ Durham, NC to South Hill, VA (I85)
73 miles ~ 1 h 15 min
7:00 am ~ 8:15 am
NEEDED

Leg 8 ~ South Hill, VA to Chester, VA (I85/I95)
70 miles ~ 1 hr 10 min
8:25 am ~ 9:35 am
NEEDED

Leg 9 ~ Chester, VA to Fredericksburg, VA (I95)
75 miles ~ 1 hr 30 min
9:45 am ~ 11:15 am
NEEDED

Leg 10 ~ Fredericksburg, VA to College Park or Potomac, MD
67 miles ~ 1 h 30 min
11:25 am ~ 12:55 pm
NEEDED

Leg 12 ~ Joppatowne, MD to Woodbury, NJ (I95)
77 miles ~ 1 h 10 min
2:45 pm ~ 3:55 pm
NEEDED

Leg 13 ~ Woodbury, NJ to Westfield, NJ (I95)
83 miles ~ 1 hr 25 min
4:05 pm ~ 5:30 pm
NEEDED

Leg 14 ~ Westfield, NJ to Monroe, NY (I287/I87)
60 miles ~ 1 h 00 min
5:40 pm 6:40 pm
NEEDED

**OVERNIGHT NEEDED IN MONROE, NY AREA FOR ALL DOGS**

Sunday September 16:
Leg 15 ~ Monroe, NY to Newburgh, NY (I87)
22 miles ~ 0 h 30 min
7:00 am ~ 7:30 am
NEEDED


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Wish I could help but that is my weekend to work


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping this up!!

GoldenMum

Who should someone reply to if they can help?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bumping


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Only 4 legs still needed. Leg 8, 10, 12, and 14 if anyone can spare a couple of hours out of their weekend...three of these guys are going to approved homes! Help them get there!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

my dh and i could do the joppatowne, md to woodbury nj. if this is still needed. pm me and i will give you my cell no. so we can work it out.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

bumping up to see if you need us
beth, moose and angel


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum,

Have you contacted any of the members on the Transport list?

Current update listed can be found here-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rum/81885-transport-volunteers-listing-4.html


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

It's 3 Friday and no response. So I will assume we're not needed for the transport
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this...I just sent you a message!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

YES... YES... YES...it is still needed!!!!!! I am sending you a pm!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Got home from my leg an hour ago.....beautiful pups, cannot believe they ended up in rescue!?! MaineGirl, thank you for helping out! This run is full!!!


----------

